

Basic Portable Executable File in Assembly - nkurz
http://snippets-samples-examples.com/programming/assembly/basic-portable-executable-assembly/

======
cbd1984
The website says you can opt-out of the data collection they do, but they
don't give you any way to actually do that. Is that an evil design pattern or
what? Opt-in by default is one thing, but lying about being able to opt-out is
just Comcast-level chicanery.

------
slagfart
442 lines of code for a "Hello World".

Is that a new record? The comments aren't even particularly verbose.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
The entire structure of the EXE file is built in assembly, headers and all,
and while the comments aren't verbose, there are a lot of them.

